

Human echolocation - hessenwolf
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-13539921

======
hessenwolf
From wikipedia:

However, in the case of human clicking, since humans make sounds with much
lower frequencies and slower click rates, such human echolocation can only
picture much larger objects than can other echolocating animals.

Surely this is solvable with a hearing aid and a high pitch click-making
device?

